
Is this a SPHINX on Mars? - D3_4dl1N3
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3490289/Is-SPHINX-Mars-UFO-enthusiasts-believe-spotted-ancient-Egyptian-monument-surface-Red-Planet.html
======
JakDrako
Life on mars?

[http://tinyurl.com/hp9njh7](http://tinyurl.com/hp9njh7)

------
Piskvorrr
And is that Jabba the Hutt closer to the camera? ;)

